
Ask HN: 1 minute Daily Vlogs - hsikka
Hey folks, I had an interesting idea. I just moved to Cambridge, MA to start a masters at Harvard. I&#x27;m up to some interesting things, and I&#x27;d love to share through a youtube channel where each vlog is only a minute long! That way its digestible, easy, and fun! What do you think?
======
edburdo
Casey Neistat had a very poignant video today (yes, posted today).
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q980C74SdYQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q980C74SdYQ)

------
petercooper
Sure, I'd probably subscribe. Make sure to give each day a good title though.
If it's just "Vlog for June 20th" it's not so easy to pick given how many
subscriptions a lot of us have nowadays..

~~~
hsikka
Just took a shot at one! I'm really eager to learn how to edit, this was my
first time! [https://youtu.be/dC-1OQ-3fb8](https://youtu.be/dC-1OQ-3fb8)

~~~
petercooper
Congrats.

------
edburdo
Are 1 minute vlogs doable? Sure... it depends on you. You have to have a
story. No story, no subscribers.

So, if you can tell a story in 1 minute or less... then I think it would work.

~~~
hsikka
Just took a shot at one!
[https://youtu.be/dC-1OQ-3fb8](https://youtu.be/dC-1OQ-3fb8)

------
spraveenitpro
1 min is a bit too long, can you make it max 20 seconds?

~~~
hsikka
I'll just release a vine copy, so we can shoot 7 or less

